# caging



## mtngoat (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi all this might be in the wrong section but ive searched all the key words i can think of but cant seem to find anywhere, 

how long shoud one keep a pigeon caged for to orientate it to a new home?

i am very new to this and have just recieved 4 birds = 2 breeding pair, and a nice coloured bunch at that and am planning to keep them for a free flight pet.

please help Tim from OZ


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mtngoat said:


> Hi all this might be in the wrong section but ive searched all the key words i can think of but cant seem to find anywhere,
> 
> *how long shoud one keep a pigeon caged for to orientate it to a new home?*
> 
> ...


Welcome Tim. 
I'll move your thread to the general forum.  
Members who have free flying pigeons will be along to assist with any questions you might have, in addition to your initial question.

Any chance of posting a couple pictures of your birds?  

Cindy


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi Tim, it would depend on what kind of birds you got.


----------



## mtngoat (Dec 16, 2006)

Cool thanks ill have to get a few picts for you all they have exquiset colours imo


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, your birds are gorgeous. Talk about pretty colors - they look like a rainbow. Thank you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Very pretty birds. Looks like to me you've got some homers and possibly a couple of rollers. My understanding is that rollers can be re-broken to a new loft fairly easily. Homers are a different story. I personally would not let the homers out, but let them raise you some babies that you can fly. Someone who knows about rollers will chime in on that breed. Good luck.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree with Maggie, BEAUTIFUL PIJIES!   

I'm sure others will be along soon with more information.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes indeed, very colorful *&* beautiful birds you have there.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, indeed! Very lovely birds!

Terry


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Look like they are all rollers. And mature. I would hold them in at least 2 months. Do you plan on raising young from them also. If soo raise a couple of rounds of young first then try to settle them


----------



## mtngoat (Dec 16, 2006)

im in love with this site everyone is so friendly and helpful. thank you all , 
so then how do you tell the difference between the two rollers and homers?

ive got more piicts if needed


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi Tim. The heads are a bit smaller with a shorter beak (ussually) and a larger dome on the top (if you know what I mean?) this would also vary here and there though. I have seen rollers that look very similar to homers. I would have to agree with re lee that they are rollers. I do not have, but have heard that rollers are quite easily kept at a new loft as their roller instinct is greater than their homing instinct. 

If they are rollers they would stay after raising a round of chicks or two otherwise if you are not planning to breed I would keep them in for a month at LEAST before letting them fly. 

What I used to do with a breed pair (Of racers) is after they have had two rounds of chicks I soap down their feathers with a mixture of about 40% dishwashing liquid and the rest water. Soap down the primary and secondary feathers. This will not allow them to fly and I let them wander about the garden until they walk into the door for food.(then wash off the wings) I then Cover the landing board and let them learn to trap. After a weel of this I let them loft fly. Although I could always go back to the guy I got them from and fetch them and try again as he is not far. Your choice..

It could be a few other species in there as well as I noticed the feathers stretching down the leggs of the front bird. And yes you do have some lovely colours going there

Hope it helps

P.S. I am going to post a pic of one of my favourite homers on a new thread in general discussions, do you see what I mean about the head?


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Beautyfull birds. The right arrow on the botton, the bird with the white hat and boots. This may be a homer I do have a homer with boots too. Maybe you should just ask there former owner what breed they are. I would hate to have beautyfull birds like them, let them out to enjoy flight and never see them again.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

A_Smith said:


> Beautyfull birds. The right arrow on the botton, the bird with the white hat and boots. This may be a homer I do have a homer with boots too. Maybe you should just ask there former owner what breed they are. I would hate to have beautyfull birds like them, let them out to enjoy flight and never see them again.



I also have homers with "boots". Looking at your picture again, I still think you've got 3 homers and 3 rollers. JMO
I took the liberty of attaching a picture with labels. I can see a distinct difference in the head of the ones I have labeled as rollers and the ones labeled as homers. Well..........except you can't read the labels........LOL. Can't figure out how to make the letters bigger. Get out your magnifying glasses........LOL


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> I also have homers with "boots". Looking at your picture again, I still think you've got 3 homers and 3 rollers. JMO
> I took the liberty of attaching a picture with labels. I can see a distinct difference in the head of the ones I have labeled as rollers and the ones labeled as homers. Well..........except you can't read the labels........LOL. Can't figure out how to make the letters bigger. Get out your magnifying glasses........LOL


Ye Gads, Renee! I can just about make the labels out (I think!) by using a magnifying glass and closing one eye! LOLOL  Guess it's time for a new prescription! 

Anyway, this is what I _think_ I read, according to the birds position in the picture:

Roller

Rolr Rolr Homer Homer

Homer​

Thanks for trying Renee...they all look pretty similar to me, but then I don't have as much knowledge and experience like you do.

Linda

PS, I had to play w/ the spellings to get this to let me position the words the way I wanted....not perfect, but I tried.......


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

They are, very beautiful birds...you'll have a very colorful loft, that's for sure. 
The one on the very far right in the picture, kind of set off from the rest of the
birds appears to have a band on h/her left leg. Is this a 'personal' band or one from a club?

fp


----------



## mtngoat (Dec 16, 2006)

im not sure as to the origion of the band i think it used to mean something to the man i got them off as he is just for pets now, ive had them caged for just over 4 weeks, and i think they want to fly so i think ill risk it and let them out and if worst comes ill just drive the 15 mins to his house.


----------



## mtngoat (Dec 16, 2006)

*baby*

im a proud parent of a little red pigeon, noticed the broken shell today and saw it a little later. now what do i do??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mtngoat said:


> im a proud parent of a little red pigeon, noticed the broken shell today and saw it a little later. now what do i do??


You don't need to do anything unless the parents aren't caring for the baby. Usually pigeon parents do a great job, so hopefully all you need to do is enjoy watching this little one grow up.

Terry


----------



## mtngoat (Dec 16, 2006)

cool i thought as much but wow a little baby big eyes


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats!!  

fp


----------

